
Show HN: Future Plans for Compelling Science Fiction - mojoe
http://compellingsciencefiction.com/blog/blog.html
======
mojoe
I've posted about my science fiction magazine side project here before, and
you all have given me great feedback:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469135)

I just started a blog for the magazine, to keep readers informed about future
plans and to eventually give some 'behind the scenes' stories about the making
of the magazine. As always, please let me know what you think!

~~~
nurmara
As a long time HN lurker, I created this account just to directly thank you
for the amazing work you've put into the first issue. I loved it so much and
I'm going to recommend it to all my friends who read sci-fi.

I loved the fact that you are so reachable via HN and e-mail, and I loved the
positive discussions about the first issue on HN. The blog and the 'behind the
scenes' posts are a really great idea. I sincerely hope the magazine grows and
becomes self sustaining. Quick question: if I subscribed to the magazine by
e-mail, would I automatically receive notifications of new blog posts, or do I
manually have to check your blog from time to time? I searched for a subscribe
button for the blog but couldn't find any. Thanks a lot!

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I absolutely love the podcast idea! Can't wait
for the next issue!

~~~
mojoe
I really appreciate the kind words! Google analytics can only tell me how many
people are reading -- feedback like yours is the only way that I can tell how
much real impact the magazine is creating.

Right now there's just the one email list, and I'll send out updates to that
list for all issue releases and blog posts. The frequency of posts is low
enough that I don't feel like it warrants a new list. That could change in the
future, but I'll definitely be vocal about changes when they occur.

~~~
nurmara
Perfect! Thanks for the clarification

------
anotherevan
I recommend adding an RSS feed to your blog. Some people still use them! :-)

~~~
mojoe
Thank you, that's definitely on our list -- it will probably not get done for
a while, but eventually it will get done!

